# Teal/gadwall



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Teal or Gadwall?*​
Teal3477.27%Gadwall715.91%No difference at all.36.82%


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok, just to settle a dispute me and someone else, which has more tender meat: a teal, or gadwall?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Personally I don't eat or shoot sh!t ducks. There can't be much difference between the 2 species.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

In my opinion they are both great tasting. They are the birds I grew up hunting and grew up eating, so they are basically my reference on the taste of birds.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> In my opinion they are both great tasting. They are the birds I grew up hunting and grew up eating, so they are basically my reference on the taste of birds.


oh come on mertz we all know you grew up on gulls and cormorants! :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Teal are delicous. I can only recall shooting one or two gaddies and didn't really taste a difference. I wouldn't say they are $hit ducks just because they aren't as sought after or good looking as mallards or pintails. They are great looking in their full plumage but we don't get them in it up here. Spoonies and coots are $hit ducks.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

the gadwall are kind of ugly were I live but they taste like mallards

teal are my faverate tasting duck


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't think I've ever heard a duck hunter refer to a teal as a bad bird. One of the best tasting and beautiful birds out there. No Teal aren't as commericalized as Mallards but they are worth the shoot.

I would take a Teal over a Gadwall anyday, then I'd take a Gadwall over a scratch anyday too. I've killed every species of puddlers and they all taste good to me. Well, if the spooners feed in rice fields or grain fields rather than marshes and sloughs but I most always pass on spooners.

By the way, my 10 yr old son shot his first duck yesterday and it was a Blue winged Teal. He was all smiles and can't wait till the next time we get out. I'm hoping to get more Teal in the freezer before they move out.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Teal, if I can hit them. :eyeroll:


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Id be willing to bet anybody!! Take a mallard and Gadwall, and let your buddy clean the two birds...Put both of the birds meat into the same ziplock back and then Cook them up that night. If you can tell the difference between the two I'll Kiss Your [email protected]$ There aint no damn way. Try It! And i promise you that your definition of SH#T ducks will change. You will be replacing those gadwalls, teals, shovlers (crap Ducks), with at a coot or a merganzer. Then you will no what a sh#t duck really is! :beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Try It! And i promise you that your definition of SH#T ducks will change.


We must really have different definitions. I call any duck that "I" don't like to shoot a sh!t duck. When we are in the blinds I don't say "here comes 3 gadwall's and 2 shovelers" I say "here comes some sh!t ducks let them pass." I have eaten most of the species covered by my migratory permit and they are all excellent tablefare. I grew up shooting Oldsquaw, eider, merganser, scoters and black ducks. We ate all of them, so don't tell me I haven't eaten sh!t ducks because you haven't eaten a crappy tasting duck til you try a january merganser from the North Atlantic. By me calling a duck a "sh!t duck" I am in no way implying it is any less worthy or desirable to hunt, it is simply a term that "I" use for any non-target species. :beer:


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

headshot said:


> > Try It! And i promise you that your definition of SH#T ducks will change.
> 
> 
> We must really have different definitions. I call any duck that "I" don't like to shoot a sh!t duck. When we are in the blinds I don't say "here comes 3 gadwall's and 2 shovelers" I say "here comes some sh!t ducks let them pass." I have eaten most of the species covered by my migratory permit and they are all excellent tablefare. I grew up shooting Oldsquaw, eider, merganser, scoters and black ducks. We ate all of them, so don't tell me I haven't eaten sh!t ducks because you haven't eaten a crappy tasting duck til you try a january merganser from the North Atlantic. By me calling a duck a "sh!t duck" I am in no way implying it is any less worthy or desirable to hunt, it is simply a term that "I" use for any non-target species. :beer:


So your saying you don't shoot them because you just dont like to shoot them?? ....Or because you dont like the way taste??

Amen Brother, If you grew up eating merganser then you know exactly what a sh*t duck tastes like!! Kinda makes my stomach flips thinking about my run in with a merganser at the dinner table :beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> So your saying you don't shoot them because you just dont like to shoot them?? ....Or because you dont like the way taste??


I don't care to hunt water anymore and the grain fed ducks seem to taste better to me. I have seen widgeon and gadwalls in the field but I have never decoyed 1 in the field. Also I have shot enough ducks to take more time to watch the birds. I enjoy the sound of 50 teal flying over your head at daybreak more then I like cleaning little birds that get torn apart by no. 4 shot. "To each his own" is a saying my grandfather used a lot. I choose not to shoot so we can enjoy them tomorrow. :beer: Just think, every time I pass on what "I" call a sh!t duck some other hunter who prefers that particular species has a 1 more he can shoot and get the same enjoyment I did out of the same bird.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Well that is truely special place Sask. It gives a hunter options like you speak of. On my farm in Kentucky we dont get the opportunity to see that many ducks, so we have to get what we can get. If more people were like you headshot and really appreciated watching birds work and placed emphasis on the killing part, our would definately be better off. Hats off to ya. Eyes to the Skies! :beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I didn't always think like this. I used to be a merciless killer. :lol:


----------

